# Right angle drill



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a Bosch right angle drill model number 1132vsr. Brand new second day on the job. The switch got stuck in the on position while drilling with a ship auger bit. Was drilling over head standing on a step ladder. Going through a 6x6 corner post only needed to drill half way then from the other side to run wire through the corner. 

Started drilling just fine got about 3" in the post let go of the trigger, nothing happened. This thing is going full bore and won't stop. now about 4" deep I let go with one handhit the body of the drill with my left hand. That didn't unstick the drill. Now my hand is pinched between the drill and the 6x6 with that auger bit holding tight. 

Right then my helper relized what was going on. I screamed at him to unplug it. Right has he was picking the cord up off the ground. Both of us dumb founded about what just happend. 

We pull the drill out of the hole and start inspecting it. It looks 100% normal not even a scratch remember this is it's second day on the job. We take the bit out of the chuck and plug it in. Still stuck full bore, dialing it down to the lowest speed didn't do anything either. 

Trying to get the trigger to release by pushing it with bare hands didn't do anything. I figure it's allready broke I hit the trigger with my stilletto hammer, it then released. Try the trigger again and same deal stuck again. Had to hit with hammer to get it to release. 

Was wearing gloves so only got 2 small cuts on my right hand from the event. Be carefull out there guys, this one could have been a lot worse if it wasn't for a little help.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had 2 cordless Bosch drills get stuck on, got my hands and burnt them both up.

At least it wasn't a big old Milwaukee.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm glad you're OK dude!

Did you do some googling to see if that is a known issue with that model?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At least it wasn't a big old Milwaukee.


No kidding. Mine has flung me off a ladder a couple times.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Didn't know bosch had that many trigger problem warner.

Haven't googled if it is a known problem.

Yeah I have the DW version of the hole hog. If that would have happened with that I don't know what would have happened.

Cole


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have the same one as Ron and I almost busted my jaw trying to see how the hole was coming along. :sad:

From now on, it's done when it's done. :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, that could have been a MUCH ...uh, more interesting story. :shutup:

Please be very sure to scream bloody murder about that to as high up as you can get toward the Bosch powers that be.

RA drills are scary, and I won't have one with that paddle activator that the pics appear to have. Even if it doesn't stick, letting go of that paddle just isn't very easy under many circumstances.

Glad you're okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I have the same one as Ron and I almost busted my jaw trying to see how the hole was coming along. :sad:
> 
> From now on, it's done when it's done. :thumbup:


That is what happens when you peek.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Didn't know bosch had that many trigger problem warner.
> 
> ...



I didn't know it was either. I agree with the other guys, I just don't like paddle switches with the flip safety, or maybe it is just paddle switches.

That was an uneventful #8000. Oh well. Cole, you pay about as much attention as I do.

Should I say I stabbed myself in the finger that is finally starting to heal up?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw this same scenario on TV a few years back. I believe the show was called Medical Incredible or something like that. The spot was about partial reconstruction of a mans face. He fell of the ladder w/ his right angle drill locked on and landed w/ his eye socket on the auger bit. The damn thing bored into his brain. Some how the poor bastard survived and actually recovered to the point of being a functional human being. Those big Milwaukee have scared me ever since that episode on T.V.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> I saw this same scenario on TV a few years back. I believe the show was called Medical Incredible or something like that. The spot was about partial reconstruction of a mans face. He fell of the ladder w/ his right angle drill locked on and landed w/ his eye socket on the auger bit. The damn thing bored into his brain. Some how the poor bastard survived and actually recovered to the point of being a functional human being. Those big Milwaukee have scared me ever since that episode on T.V.


That is probably the worst thing I've ever read.

Thanks.

The Milwaukee has always terrified me. Just so much torque with you in such vulnerable positions. I always try to position my hands so that if the bit catches it will spin out of my hands instead of breaking my arm.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

*25 yr exp. & still learning.*

I still use the BIG OLE Milwaukee ya its got alota torc but its ben in my tool box for about 15 yr. i've had to put a new cord on but thats it. It works just as hard as I do every day:thumbsup:

I do admit most of my colleagues laugh when they see my tool box I think tool deprived is the most common word used to describe it. I have what I need to get the job done.

Its a poor carpenter who blames his tools on the quality of his work:rockon:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> I still use the BIG OLE Milwaukee ya its got alota torc but its ben in my tool box for about 15 yr. i've had to put a new cord on but thats it. It works just as hard as I do every day:thumbsup:
> 
> I do admit most of my colleagues laugh when they see my tool box I think tool deprived is the most common word used to describe it. I have what I need to get the job done.
> 
> Its a poor carpenter who blames his tools on the quality of his work:rockon:


Did I mention that I have 5 kids I buy more shoes than I do tools.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

close call for sure. i've tried to get in the habit of having it always pinned up against a stud in case something like this happens, but it's not always possible
that drill bit story is a famous one:
http://www.snopes.com/horrors/techno/drillbit.asp


----------

